
New Evidence: Was DB Cooper a Boeing Employee? - daegloe
http://www.king5.com/mb/news/crime/new-evidence-was-db-cooper-boeing-employee/385924766
======
anotheryou
I'm a believer in Duane Weber as the guy. No proof, but he has the best story:

I went down the rabbit hole and found this on reddit, a text from Duane Webers
Widdow (if it's true after all):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/UnresolvedMysteries/comments/3sdg9u...](https://www.reddit.com/r/UnresolvedMysteries/comments/3sdg9u/db_cooper_examining_the_1995_deathbed_confession/cz2lk61/)

Best comparison image I could find:
[http://cbsnews2.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2000/08/22/ca3bd939-a...](http://cbsnews2.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2000/08/22/ca3bd939-a642-11e2-a3f0-029118418759/thumbnail/620x350/d259a147e1f2e21d1d7a295a4a155b42/image227044x.jpg)

fbi found no link though:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper#Duane_Weber](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper#Duane_Weber)

